# What planet are you from?



## PERCON (Jul 3, 2005)

I'd like to ask people to create their own planet in space, what is it called, what does it look like and what do the people look like...

Very strange thread I will admit that but I am very strange. 

I come from a planet called Braktoo, I was in the 3rd wing of the Dryad squadron leading an assault on Earth in the late 1960's, of course some didn't make it back alive and I am left stranded here on this planet while my fellows are experimented on by the special forces in the USA. I'm making the most of my stay however, and I intend on leaving before the collision of an asteroid with Earth in 2025 . 

Anyway, Braktoo is a luchious green planet, it has none of these weird tree things you guys have here on Earth though, just vegetation and deep caves. The Braks are a very kind species and we feel for those here on Earth suffocating in their own pollution so we are going to cleanse it for you all. The Braks look very much like humans however we are more 'spindly' I suppose you could say. Much thinner since we can absorb moisture from the air straight to our organs rather than 'drinking'. I bid you all a good day...

Thanks for reading...

_PERCON_


----------



## Stalker (Jul 4, 2005)

Oh, I also used to create planets! I even used to draw maps, placed various tribes and races...

Well, one of the examples... A planet Tethis that revolves K2IV orange subgiant by the orbit 1,2 astronomic units. inhabited by former human colonists with the connections with the Earth broken. Ocean occupies 85% of the planet's surface. A single continental mass is in the antarctic pole. The inhabited areas lie in the equatorial belt as the series of archipelagos with islands no more than Madagascar. Yellow-brown jungle and genetically modified pine forests cover most of the islands. In the nothern hemisphere, womewhere between 37 and 44 degrees of the northern lattitude, lies Concord archipelago that generally occupies 2,2 million square km. There is also a native population whose existance has remained secret for human colonists by now...


----------



## PERCON (Jul 8, 2005)

I like to think of this thread as a way to bring out people's creative writing techniques. 

_PERCON_


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 8, 2005)

I am from K’a Ren, the Shadow World of Faren, which is in the Vorsin Galaxy.  We the inhabitants are known as the K’a Rinil and dwell in the Forest of K’a Rshen.  The most important village is Mael Caren.  Here is the Academe of the Forerynel, who are also known as the Enlightened Ones.  Sacred groves of Oak or Birch, also known as Haligerns, are found throughout the K’a Rshen Forest.   Long ago our God of the Forests, K’a Mael gave us the Celestial Tree and from this tree we strengthen our magical powers.  We follow the ways of the ancient Druids, attuned to nature and worship K’a Ishinee, the Earth Mother.  Special places are venerated, such as natural springs or where streams join together.  Animalistic spirits, oreads, water sprites and strigiforms in particular, with their large owlish eyes, keep watch over our peoples, keeping families safe.  

We are tall and slim of stature, our skin lightly tanned.  Long hair is raven-black or chestnut, braided and decorated with leaves or feathers. Slanted eyes are hazel or green, our vision is keen & hearing acute.  

Each babe is born with Ferraeden Powers, such as Thought-Sharing, Empathy or Healing.  Nexus or Bonding takes place at any age.  This ritual is performed for two clan members who want to become Heart-Spirits or Soul Mates.  It also occurs between a K’a Rinil and a bird or animal, although this bonding is called Gaedeling or Companion.  If the bonding is intense, it is possible for the K’a Rinil to become as one with his Gaedeling.

Sheep and goats graze on the Steppes beyond the forest, guarded by Silver Wolves, Gazehounds, Mistils and Wolfhounds.  These animals also defend us from the Mountain Dweorgs.

Snow leopards, Fyrdrace or Fire Dragons, Silver Griffins and Echinas (sturdy creatures similar to a horse).  The Mistills, large wild felines capable of Thought-Sharing.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 8, 2005)

Pretty good imagination you have there Rosemary...


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 8, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Pretty good imagination you have there Rosemary...


 
Thank you.  Actually I have a very vivid  imagination!   

I just wish I could put all of these imaginative ideas into order and use them to write a book!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 8, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Thank you.  Actually I have a very vivid  imagination!


Does that extend to guys in Hot Leather pants and fluffy pink stream-lined lamniated slippers waving latex hoses above their heads with some vigour??....


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 8, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Does that extend to guys in Hot Leather pants and fluffy pink stream-lined lamniated slippers waving latex hoses above their heads with some vigour??....


 
Hmmm, hot leather pants....yes     fluffy slippers.......no, they don't seem to fit in my tentative script of Mr G. Ollum's US Adventures.  I could probably fit the latex hoses in there somewhere.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 8, 2005)

Careful where you place that Hose friend...


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 8, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Careful where you place that Hose friend...


 
I'm always extremely careful


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 8, 2005)

That's very comforting to know.... 

See ya later!


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jul 8, 2005)

Greetings, fellow travellers. I come from the world of Terraban, a most troubled world.

Terraban is the largest of a collection of worlds that orbits a common centre. There are seven other worlds, of them three are roughly the same size as your moon, and the rest are smaller--indeed, one of them is only the diameter of your continent called...ah, what is it called? Ah, Australia.

Asteroid belts ring our worlds. According to legend, they are the Dr'hag'Dak, which in your own language would mean "demons". However, some of these demons are good, and protect our world. Some are bad, and try to destroy it. However, our curiosity is great so we made every attempt to explore these worlds.

Our race, as you can see, is much like yours physically, but our skins are green because we can gain much energy from the sun as well as eating meat for our substenance.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 8, 2005)

I come from the world of Promethium Prime a forge world in the Lon’tek galaxy, sector 01. the planet promethium was destroyed during the war of desvan’aknel (devastation in Alterian). Over the remains of the planet the victor, the Alterians (us) began creation of the metal planet which stands here today.



P. prime is much like the star forge (KOTOR) in that it creates hundreds of battle barges, millions of combat suits and thousands of fighters a day, to fuel our ever lasting hunger for destruction. The planets surface is a maze of metal trenches and landing bays, to gaze upon it is to invite madness. But under the harsh surface of the planet is a city which makes New York seem like an out of the way village. With a population of over 9 billion thium city is the heart of our existence. Much like Coruscant  (only bigger) with the lower levels occupied by bums and vermin and the top levels reserved for the nobles and warlords. Unlike Coruscant however is the fact that a half of the city is given for military garrisons so as you can tell we are a race built for battle! With our heavy builds we stand 8ft tall, greyish skin and deep red eyes, but with a startling intelligence which puts the likes of Einstein to shame. Perhaps we where built for battle who ever did is long gone now.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 8, 2005)

I come from a world where the inhabitants give their worldly goods to take part in government-sponsored programs involving addictive poisons, while wallowing in their own dirt and mess, incapable of rousing themselves from sensory stupefaction channelled into their brains, while simultaneously being fed low-grade foodstuffs bulked up with fats, sugar, salt, and a range of leached toxins.

Welcome to the world of Now and Then.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 31, 2005)

Brian: Isnt that Earth?

My planet is Aureus-5, a desolate planet of ice, once ruled by the great ice-elementals (the original inhabitants of the planet) who are deeply religious and spiritual people.  The planet itself is located near the star 55 Cancri (that happens to be a real star) and is just far enough out to support life while being in a permanent ice age.  The planet was over ran by humans from the outer rim (i believe we are not the ONLY humans in the universe) and hence stripped from its vast natural resources.  That is until my people rose up and a war between the free-miners, the corporate-miners and the elementals broke out.  Now, I and my family are hiding on earth because my father was a great general, and there is a bounty on our heads.  Earth is pretty cool, but you guys have some wierd things going on, and little idea of the realities of the universe.  Plus, the massive cloud of dust that seperates your solar system from other solar systems makes it impossible for me to contact any of my brethern, so I think I am stuck here for a very long time.  Why the hell is it so hot anyways?


----------



## lucifer_principle (Aug 17, 2005)

It would be awesomely awesomely cool to be from a planet far away from earth as possible, in fact in another galaxy. I have actually dreamed of such things. I wish I was from planet "no name" but nicknamed TRQ2. To be realistic I have always liked the moon.


----------

